# [request] cwm 4 zip file



## Mesmerbelly (Jul 19, 2011)

If there is a flashible zip for cm4 Plz point me n that direction, I was unable to find one so if there's not will someone Plz make one thanks for any help I can't always use Odin as I'm a truck driver without a laptop

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

This isn't cwm4 but its been made to flash MTD roms such as the new GB roms out. If that's what your looking for then this is it.

http://db.tt/iMQWGjv


----------



## Mesmerbelly (Jul 19, 2011)

So can I flash this from cwm3 that way I can use three button method in an emergency then flash this to mount with the mtd style recovery?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

This is a recovery that will flash MTD based roms. Once you are on a MTD based roms. Three finger recovery no longer works correctly. Meaning if your in a bootloop or soft brick. You will most likely need odin as that's the only way to truely fix it.

Now with that being said. I personally have had occasions where I was bricked and I three fingered into recovery and reflashed the ROM and it booted. But that doesn't always work


----------



## Mesmerbelly (Jul 19, 2011)

I was just wondering if I had to three button because of soft brick would the fixed zip flash from regular cwm3 then allow me to reflash cm7 or another mtd rom thanks

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

Yep. It was made to do just that only for initial install. But it should work that way too. Not guaranteed but it should


----------



## Mesmerbelly (Jul 19, 2011)

Hell ya thank u sir

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki Forums


----------

